# Lawyer needed in Mexico City



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I need a good lawyer to help me sue an insurance broker who has been dilly-dallying for over 4 months about getting me a refund from a health insurance company that cancelled my policy back in March. Please send any recommendations to me via PM. Many thanks!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought that you were going to Profeco with the complaint. No luck them resolving the problem?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I thought that you were going to Profeco with the complaint. No luck them resolving the problem?


Never went to PROFECO. From the information on their website, it appears that they don't handle problems with insurance companies.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Lawyers are really good at taking your money, until you realize that it is a lost cause.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Lawyers are really good at taking your money, until you realize that it is a lost cause.


No need for doom and gloom, RV. Anyway, I just found a lawyer who's a friend of a good friend here. In any event, I won't let him take me for a ride, and anyway my cause is far from lost!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I hope you are right. Good luck.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> I hope you are right. Good luck.


Thanks. I feel better just because I've started to take action instead of sitting around waiting for the problem to solve itself.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I just met with my lawyer and things are looking good for a positive resolution to my problem. :fingerscrossed:


----------

